# Seqoia National Park - On Film



## Drizzt321 (Jun 27, 2013)

So here's my attempt at a few (somewhat hurried) landscapes when I was visiting Seqoia National Park a few weeks ago. Shot with Mamiya RB67 Pro-S on Ektar-100 with 90mm and 180mm -C lenses. Scanned myself on an Epson V600, white balance and exposure tweaks in Lightroom 4. In no particular order, so there is some jumble as to shot earlier vs later. Tips? Criticisms? Thoughts?

I'm really wanting the 50mm or 65mm for this camera as I suspect I'll get both some incredible landscapes and fun wide-angle portrait shots.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 27, 2013)

More


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 27, 2013)

Last image, just barely too big to fit with the other 3


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 28, 2013)

I like all of these, other than the first bridge shot. Hoping you shot some of the trees looking upwards. 

As for the color, it's subtle in its saturation, but pretty natural looking. I've not been to that park yet, and only visited CA once so far. I did visit Muir Woods, but it was getting fairly late and I just had a cheap camera back then.

What resolution and bit depth do you scan these at? And when you edit in LR, are you editing a TIFF, DNG, JPG, or what?

What's your opinion of the Pentax 6x7? I need to sell a couple of bodies and some lenses used by a family member.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 28, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I like all of these, other than the first bridge shot. Hoping you shot some of the trees looking upwards.
> 
> As for the color, it's subtle in its saturation, but pretty natural looking. I've not been to that park yet, and only visited CA once so far. I did visit Muir Woods, but it was getting fairly late and I just had a cheap camera back then.
> 
> ...



Yea, that first bridge shot (the one across it) is kinda iffy. I thought the composition might work at the time, but didn't. I also think it was the last frame on the roll, so that's another reason why I went ahead and took it. I do have some with better tree photos that I took with my 5d3 and 17-40 (super-wide really came in handy!). I keep forgetting to upload to G+, but I have them here on Facebook if you want.

I'm mostly happy with the Ektar 100 I shot, although I Provia would probably be a bit better for landscapes if I want them in color. I'd like to visit Muir Woods, but obviously the two places are a good distance apart and I just had a couple of days.

Scanned these at 3200dpi, multi-exposure with VueScan software. Saved to TIFF, output to 1200px long edge JPG.

I haven't shot with the Pentax 6x7, this is the Mamiya RB67 6x7. I really like the format, although I think I'd like 6x9 format better if I shot more landscapes. As it is 6x7 has enough extra length along one edge to differentiate it's look from a 6x6 format, but still keeps the frame reasonably sized. I don't know much about the Pentax 6x7, so can't really help you there, but if you've got any Mamiya RB67 lenses/accessories, I might be interested. Shoot me a PM.


----------

